# Which temperament do you least get along with?



## Gorion (Sep 20, 2016)

Probably the SPs. They're pretty cool people and all, but I just cant connect with them.


----------



## SouDesuNyan (Sep 8, 2015)

ninjahitsawall said:


> I'm actually not sure if it's SJ's or SP's. I can clash quite a bit with some SP's, in particular ESTP and ISFP (for some reason I do better with ESFP and ISTP). I don't know that SJ's are difficult for me to get along with so much as interactions can be boring or we quickly run out of gas to maintain the interaction. Maybe I just haven't encountered enough of the "annoying" ones (going by some negative stereotypes or things I heard from other NT's). But I also don't know any ESTJ's IRL and I get the feeling I wouldn't get along with them too well haha.


I get along fine with both SPs and SJs currently, but it feels like there's this constant battle going on between SPs and SJs. As an NT, I try to keep away from their drama. It almost feels like SPs and SJs are in opposite extremes, and NTs and NFs are actually the middle ground. Looking back, I didn't get along with SPs and SJs when I was younger. I started out getting along best with ISTPs from the SP camp and ISFJs from the SJ camp. xSFPs and xSTJs were the last 4 types that I understand (even with an ESTJ mother).


----------



## Purple Skies (Aug 31, 2015)

SJs especially xSFJs. Although I do get along with my ISFJ sister. More so probably because she's my sister and not because she's an ISFJ.


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

Shinsei said:


> SJs and sometimes Sps Although I get along really well with ISTJs.
> 
> I think XSFJs in particular.


Edit: I actually have more troubles with ExTPs the most. 
Never had any real problems with xSFJs


----------



## Aladdin Sane (May 10, 2016)

Lol the poll results :laughing:


----------



## JayShambles (Aug 9, 2016)

I'd have to say ENTJs as the old man is one. He is a difficult man to please/understand, and it's the sad truth that there maybe no conclusion towards this for the remainder of our relationship. I've thought about it and it's difficult to endure, but there doesn't seem to be some problem solving matter that will work its way trough this. It's merely the same simple tasks within maturing any relationship which is blocked off by a wall of undeniable awkwardness that would greet discomfort and agony as brother and sister. 

I've had few issues with other ENTJs, and the above could most definitely resemble my virtue 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aladdin Sane (May 10, 2016)

JayShambles said:


> I'd have to say ENTJs as the old man is one. He is a difficult man to please/understand, and it's the sad truth that there maybe no conclusion towards this for the remainder of our relationship. I've thought about it and it's difficult to endure, but there doesn't seem to be some problem solving matter that will work its way trough this. It's merely the same simple tasks within maturing any relationship which is blocked off by a wall of undeniable awkwardness that would greet discomfort and agony as brother and sister.
> 
> I've had few issues with other ENTJs, and the above could most definitely resemble my virtue
> 
> ...


*temperament, not type
*this is a question for NT's


----------



## JayShambles (Aug 9, 2016)

Aladdin Sane said:


> *temperament, not type
> *this is a question for NT's


No kidding, huh.. Nice display picture btw haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Umbraphage (Mar 22, 2016)

(Almost) every friendship I've had with an xxFP, particularly xNFPs, have ended in flames, usually because our values are too different for us to stand each other. They antagonize me and I antagonize them (unintentionally).


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

I think nt... especially intj's.... more of a love/hate relationship. only speaking from experience with NT's, I can appreciate their rational approach but sometimes they can be insensitive (my specific intj's) towards my feelings.


oh well I just saw this was for nt's oops


----------



## SevenENTP (Nov 5, 2016)

SJs by far, though ESTJs are easier for me to get along with than the others.


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

SP's, *not all of them* but specifically the loud, obnoxious ones with no regards for other's personal boundaries and who have to always include an unfunny dirty joke to everything they do.


----------



## ThySirBadger (Nov 5, 2016)

I get along with everyone quite well- I act like a stupid funny kid at school, but people know I am secretly smart. As I argue a lot, I am bound to pick up some people that don't like me.

I don't clash with SPs a lot, probably because I haven't known that many SPs.
I clash with SJs sometimes, but normally they're pretty nice, most of the SJs I know are introverts, so they don't really have any direct confrontation, but normally we don't get in that many conflicts.

I clash with NFs all the time, I have a pretty huge NT friend group, and since I live in a diverse area, we end up having a lot of Gays, Christians and people that are just all in all neutral.

I have fought with many unhealthy ENFPs (I love ENFPs, but this is about the unhealthy ones, not ENFPs themselves) and what usually ends up happening is that they take my dark humor and comedic jokes on a personal level. And because of that we get in arguments a lot. I am pretty respected through the school and I am known to say dark jokes, and i'd say 90% of them like me, but its that 10% that really does think I am truly fucked up, and most of them just happen to be NFs, mainly ENFPs/INFPs. Don't get me wrong, this isn't ALL of the NFs, one of my best friends is an ENFP, and another great friend of mine is an INFJ.


----------



## Miss Nightingale (Aug 10, 2013)

SJs


----------



## Dare (Nov 8, 2016)

It's the SJs that make me cringe the most


----------



## Mr Oops (Jun 29, 2016)

If we assume Keirsey is an actually a good way of categorize it (I have huge doubts about that) SP would be the answer.

I see SJ more like accepting ones than depicted as Nazis (there were actually lots of STPs and NFJs in there and in commies as well).


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

SJ! They hate me. XD 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## stathamspeacoat (Dec 10, 2016)

Ebenezer Scrooge said:


> SP's, *not all of them* but specifically the loud, obnoxious ones with no regards for other's personal boundaries and who have to always include an unfunny dirty joke to everything they do.


THIS. Although I'm not sure that I've ever known a "typical" one:

My most favorite person is an ISTP but he's tremendously intelligent and his version of being daredevil-y/spontaneous always has an intellectual angle to it i.e. "I think I'm gonna buy a plasma cutter." me: YES! We always have a great time. He is a sensor but there are absolutely parts of his ISTP personality that are more muted aka he's not a whore, he's not superficial. Perhaps that's what makes him more fun to be around.

My least favorite person is an ESTP. Always had to be the center of attention, under the impression that he was smarter than me and could outplay me when I constantly proved that that wasn't the case, manipulative, always had a hidden agenda. I hate having people in my life that I feel like I have to second guess or constantly be looking for the ulterior motive, especially being that he was very good at what he did and I was generally the only person who could figure out what he was up to. Mentally he was exhausting because if it wasn't keeping an eye on him, it was then his incessant need for attention and talking. No joke, when we were on good terms, he would call me 12 times a day. Our unraveling started when I didn't answer the phone once because I knew he was calling to pick a fight. Was not sad to see him go.


----------



## lookslikeiwin (May 6, 2014)

D: geez. I love SJs


----------



## justAndroid (Aug 13, 2016)

Are those last two letters considered "temperament" ? I know another model of temperament and I've always thought MBTI is about personality...


----------



## PalmKing214 (Dec 5, 2016)

None of them really because I avoid conflict like the Spanish Inquisition but a lot of times I find myself at odds with NT's


----------



## Kanani (Jul 21, 2016)

SJs in general. But sometimes I think they're really awesome, because they care a lot about their friends and family, get things done in a timely manner, and are genuine in ways i didn't know people actually were. They are probaby all better functioning memebers of society than I am.


----------



## Strelok (Aug 16, 2013)

lookslikeiwin said:


> D: geez. I love SJs


Why?



Kanani said:


> SJs in general. But sometimes I think they're really awesome, because they care a lot about their friends and family, get things done in a timely manner, and are genuine in ways i didn't know people actually were. They are probaby all better functioning memebers of society than I am.


What you consider "society" is 98% an SJ construct, so of course they fit into a society that was designed for them.


----------



## Epic Love (Dec 30, 2016)

I get along with most types, but overall I could see the most problems with SPs. Minus ISTPs I guess.


----------



## Amiami (Dec 28, 2016)

Definitely SJ, like most people here have said. However, I have been able to get on with a few SJ's.


----------



## lookslikeiwin (May 6, 2014)

@Strelok Because I love so many of them? My dad is an ISFJ, and reportedly both humorous and dorky. I openly confess to enjoying dad jokes. He loves my mom and stops fights, and tries to be joyful and humble instead of bitter and prideful. One of my good friends is probably an ESFJ (if not, ISFJ) and she made the effort to keep my friend circle together even after high school. She has really bad taste. So bad that she likes the cheap sequels to Disney movies. Another ISFJ does our taxes for free and always brings free food. ISTJ friend gives me batches of homemade cookies every year for Christmas and occasionally in between. She is a really good cook and baker. ESTJ grandfather is humorous and devoted to my sweet ISFJ grandmother, who can't do anything for herself anymore because of MS.

ESFJ grandfather is annoying in person but hilarious in hindsight. He gives terrible, terrible gifts, like for my sixteenth birthday he gave me a keychain alarm in case I got attacked in the parking lot somewhere. He also likes to give reading material that he has already read. He reads everything, no matter how boring, and laughs at his own jokes, which usually aren't that funny. Other jokes often go over his head. He travels everywhere and gives tours of all the items he owns: shoes for different occasions, fridge magnets from other states or countries, skiing destinations he has been to or is going to (because he still skis of course) his many many many shirts. He tries to use technology he doesn't understand. He looks like santa. Drives at the speed of molasses and doesn't turn off the GPS when leaving the country, so it beeps at him for driving over the speed limit the entire time. There are more weird things about him but I will suffice to say he would make an excellent sitcom character.

So basically most SJs in my life tend to be thoughtful and considerate people, and/or quirky ones.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

NFs. By far, NFs. Emotions are more important than reason. See the world through the prism of their values and ideals; what offends them is more important than truth or facts. See oppressive "-isms" lurking everywhere. Conversations tend to turn into lectures about "cultural appropriation". Fond of no-platforming and censorship, in the name of "tolerance".


----------



## Lollapalooza (Nov 26, 2016)

Gama Rex said:


> NFs. By far, NFs. Emotions are more important than reason. See the world through the prism of their values and ideals; what offends them is more important than truth or facts. See oppressive "-isms" lurking everywhere. Conversations tend to turn into lectures about "cultural appropriation". Fond of no-platforming and censorship, in the name of "tolerance".


I've noticed the same.. especially with INFJs and ENFJs.
I like them ok generally but I'm always stepping on eggshells with them and it's uncomfortable and boring when I have to "sanitize" everything I have to say. It's impossible to debate with them because they just refuse to listen to anything that might "threaten" their view.


----------



## Cast (Dec 20, 2016)

Lollapalooza said:


> I've noticed the same.. especially with INFJs and ENFJs.
> I like them ok generally but I'm always stepping on eggshells with them and it's uncomfortable and boring when I have to "sanitize" everything I have to say. It's impossible to debate with them because they just refuse to listen to anything that might "threaten" their view.


I've seen this with ENFP more then INFJ.


----------



## Bel Esprit (Aug 2, 2011)

This thread further reinforces my reasons about being more of a thinker. I can't seem to get along with SJs well at all, especially SFJs. My type is supposed to be a good match for Fe users, but Fe tends to put me off, in sensors specifically. They have demanding expectations of the way people are supposed to act and care a disturbing amount about social status.

As far as SJs go, I get along best with ISTJs. SPs don't always bother me, though some SFPs can irritate me easily when it comes to their lack of logic, especially at work.


----------



## Statecraft Demystifier (Dec 12, 2016)

Mr Oops said:


> If we assume Keirsey is an actually a good way of categorize it (I have huge doubts about that) SP would be the answer.


I wonder how much reading you've done of the theory... perhaps a quick glance? Keirsey Temperament Theory is not something to be taken lightly. It may have had its official release after Jung's cognitive funtions and MBTI, but it's a completely separate theory which simply took advantage of the convenient letters in MBTI. 

Don't hate on KTT unless you know every aspect of it. As I said before on this forum. There is no "partial" understanding of the theory. You either understand it completely or not at all. And it takes time for all its details to come full circle.

Anyway, yeah the obnoxious SP's are the worst. The normal ones are fine...


----------



## Mr Oops (Jun 29, 2016)

Basically: 4 temperaments and their role variants.

In MBTI and Socionics ENTP and ENTp is usually the same. However in Keirsey I'd say that there are potentially good amount of ENTJs,ESTJs and ESTPs under ENTP category. Where Keirsey seems to fail very badly is 
1. socially presented Fi with sensation (so called SFP types who are not really happy go lucky types in their usual representation. At least I can not see it them but again I don't see that side) 
2. true nature of Se (which is about taking control of the environment=the animalistic predatory sense instead of being Si aka having sloth mentality = truly pleasurable state).
3. ISxx types.


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

SJ's


----------



## OP (Oct 22, 2016)

xNTJs. Sometimes I don't understand why we're grouped under the same temperament, since I find myself at odds with their need for efficiency over accuracy.


----------



## Cantbebothered (Jan 3, 2017)

Probably SJ, though I don't know much about the theory of temperaments. One of the types I get along least would be the ESTJ. Our class president in highschool was one, I guess you could say that she was also my friend, but I think she just could not understand me at all and I probably couldn't understand her point of view too. However, I actually like ESFJs for some reason, they make pretty good acquaintances. Also I do not really like xxTJs that much in general being an INTJ myself. I'm pretty sure there are other types that I should mention but I tend to focus more on those around me and I try not to get in contact with people that annoy me, obviously.


----------



## mrwho (Mar 9, 2013)

Oh SJs, they really are earnest in their actions, but god, they're painstaking.


----------

